# ACS Assessment



## SK79 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am a Mechanical Engineer Graduate but moved in IT jobs. I have total 10 years of total IT experience. In it, 5 years in India, 4 years in Singapore and 1 year in Australia.

What are the implications for being a non-computer field graduate? How does it affect my ACS assessment?

Appreciate your help.

Regards,
SK


----------



## Tiyaa (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi,

As long as u have exp. it doesn't Matter.


----------

